# Japanese music



## hanako (Mar 29, 2011)

I recently tried composing a traditional Japanese-style piece for koto (Japanese zither) and violin. I'm by no means an expert on Japanese music and would appreciate any feedback or comments on the piece.

It can be heard here:





Thanks,
Hanako


----------

